# How many fish do you have? Ill start



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am interested in people's set up and what they have for stock. Please include tank size. Filter, lighting and any other system you have in place. There seems to be much debate on quantity and so on. At my local Whitby big als they have a community tank rammed with fish, rocks etc. if you've been there you know what tank I'm talking about LOL. It's probably a 65 long or 72 long. 

What I have: 

46 gallon bowfront 

fluval 306 

eheim 2213 

hydor inline heater set to 76.8F 

Aquatic life 2x39 T5-HO with a 6000k and a 620nm roseate bulb 

Digital thermometer 

Outdoor timer for lights (set right now for 5PM to 11PM till I get my plants) 

Python 25 foot with extended tube 

Fish: 

Clown pleco 4" 

2 pearl gouramis 3.5" 

2 dwarf gouramis ( 1 blue and 1 red with blue) 2" 

3 giant danios 3" 

11 tetras (some black neon, silver tip and gold) 1" 

4 Cory cats 1" 

So if my calculations are correct that's 39" of fish in my tank. All peaceful and I only really notice the two female pearls getting temperamental but usually side by side without issues. The two dwarfs stick together and leave the pearls alone. Clown pleco well, he never shows his face LOL. The giant danios school with the tetras and its funny to watch because of the size difference. And the Cory cats are happy in there rock until food shows up. Than they look like blood hounds following a scent lol. 

This is my set up. Hopefully it all works out and I hope you enjoyed reading. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Here goes...

Tank 1
---------
5 Gal, gravel substrate, 1 veiltail betta. 1 15W 6500K CFL bulb. AC20 for filtration.

Tank 2 (female breeding tank)
--------
15 gal, playsand substrate, 6 adult female guppies, AC50 for filtration, 1 17W 6700K CFL.

Tank 3 (Male delta tank)
-------
17 Gal, playsand substrate, 2 adult males, and 8 juvenile and sub adult delta males. Eheim 2213 for filtration, 1 14W 6500K fluorescent tube right now (full hood), but usually just a light strip with 2x 17W 6700K CFL bulbs for lighting. 

Tank 4 (fry tank)
-------
5 gal, playsand substrate, about 30 fry currently, 1 sponge filter and 1 box filter, 1x 15W 6500K CFL

Tank 5 (juvenile tank)
-------
10 gal, playsand substrate, about 30 juveniles currently, AC30 for filtration, 1x 17W 6700K CFL

Tank 6 (Dirt tank - in progress)
------
30 Gal, miracle gro organic soil, capped with gravel. Will be lighted by 3x 17W 6700K CFL for now.

Tank 7....infinity
------
Still in my mind. lol

All the lights are controlled by timers set to various needs. All the playsand substrate tanks have MTS in them and duckweed/frogbits to aid with the balance. The 17gal also has riccia and moss. The setup keeps evolving as I keep on learning more. This is a great site, and I've benefited immensely from the collective experiences of the community here. I'm learning.... 

For now, this is my humble setup. 

Al.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

90 gallon, xp3, 2 x 48" t5ho, 300 watt heater, maxi jet 600 circulation mode, DIY c02, planted obviously

2 upside down catfish
4 yoyo botia, only 1 is full size
3 bala shark, only about 4 inches long so far
1 mono, about 4 inches so far
3 gourami, gold, moonlight, opaline
1 stripped raphael catfish
1 pleco, not sure of type, supposed to get about 8 inches max, currently about 4 inches
1 catfish, has a circle on its side, gets to about 8 inches, only about 3 or 4 inches right now
3 clown loach, not in tank yet, will be when big enough
1 twig catfish
1 festivum, only about 4 inches so far
1 pictus catfish
1 rainbow shark which is in the 75 growing for now

Looks like I have a tiny bit of room left in this 90, but not much, hard to be sure until the fish grow up to full size.

Somewhere between 160 and 180 inches in total when all are full grown, just did some figuring, so basically double the general rule when they are all full grown. Im at about 80 right now with the fish that are in the tank at their current size, the rainbow shark and clown loaches are growing up a little still in another tank.

75 gallon long with AC110 and 300 watt heater, double 36" T8 light, topfin 50 powerhead DIY c02, planted also

Almost two dozen mollies, most are still young
4 or 5 cory catfish
3 clown loaches that are growing to be moved to the 90
1 rainbow shark growing up to be moved to 90
2 kuhli loaches
2 bloodfin tetra
1 flying fox
1 small pleco, 3 or 4 inches
1 horsefaced loach
might be 1 or 2 neon tetras

I have lots of room to add more fish once I decide what I want to add and budget allows

My other tanks aren't worth mentioning at this time


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> My other tanks aren't worth mentioning at this time


That one statement, encompasses my entire setup! 

Al.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

My other tanks aren't really stocked to show how many fish you can actually fit in specific setups.

I think the original poster was trying to see how much people are able to stock their tanks. Kinda a way to see how accurate the 1 inch per gallon general rule is.

Im pretty sure I'll be well over that guideline when my fish are full grown, 3 bala sharks and 3 clown loaches alone will be 60 to 70 inches in total. But because I have a planted tank and a good filter, I should have no problems.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome stuff folks! Great detail. 

I traded in my giant danios for 2 dwarf neon rainbow fish. $15 each! Ouch! 

The giant danios were aggressive with each other. And wouldn't leave the dwarf gouramis alone. In my opinion giant danios aren't true community fish. Unless the tank has very fast and same size fish. My gouramis move in slow motion. It takes them 20 seconds to realize I dropped food in the tank. An than they usually muscle away the tetras with there size. I've had my pearl Gouramis for about a year now and they are fun to watch.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I find gaint danio to be semi aggressive


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

_90 gallon_
14 Yellow labs
12 Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania
2 Bn plecos

_40 Gallon_
5 Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania
3 Syno Petricola

15 Gallon

40+ Yellow lab fry
1 Syno petricola
2 Albino Bn plecos
1 Bn Pleco

Large Vase
Betta


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

OK gays. You can shoot me...


I have a 75 gallon stocked with over 80 dollar size angelfish.
It is planted and I do 3 water changes a week (one 30% and two 10% with gravel vacuum). Filter is Eheim 2217. Good lights. Lots of wood. 4 nerite snails and some algae.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I feel sorry for you Aniroc! I had seven baby angels in a 120 gallon tank until they started to pair off. Your going to need 39 more 75 gallon tanks in the near future... 

Lee


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

aniroc said:


> OK gays. You can shoot me...
> 
> I have a 75 gallon stocked with over 80 dollar size angelfish.
> It is planted and I do 3 water changes a week (one 30% and two 10% with gravel vacuum). Filter is Eheim 2217. Good lights. Lots of wood. 4 nerite snails and some algae.


At least it's better than keeping mega fishes in a 2 digits gallon's tank!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

You might want to try adding more bio media to the filter and maybe it will be able to build up enough bio to reduce your water changes. Im assuming you are having ammonia and or nitrite problems.

If levels are good and there is just too much solid waste, maybe try a larger filter.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

It is the nitrates I am fighting. But it is an uphill battle. And plants are giving up on me. I had a watersprite plant that used to grow like crazy, absorbing all the nitrates, but it slowed down now (don't know why, cause I fertilize, do the CO2 and the lights are good)...I guess even the plant want to get out of there.
I found home to 40 angels already (they were 120 originally).
My pair had babies, did not expect that many. And I got a 75g for them. Put lots of plants and the juvies...and cycle the tank with fish!
Now shoot me again!
I did not lose a single soul and for a month I had no ammonia, nitrite or nitrate. Zero. I have to feed twice a day so fish can grow fast. And nitrates are between 20 and 40.
Anybody wants some angels?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

maybe find out what plant you can add that would really suck up the nitrates.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Any fast growing stem plant will do. And watersprite did the job...I used to trim buckets every week. It is not growing fast enough now. And nitrates are building up. 
I will have to reduce the stock again. I will probably keep 10 angels in that tank. Unless my pair will raise another batch and I will be in trouble again.
Forgot tank #2: a 38 gallon with a pair of angelfish that don't seem to remember how to raise babies.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

20 gal hex tank:

1 full grown female gold gourami
2 juvi clown loaches (just under 2 inches each) to be moved to 75 gal eventually
2 female bettas
1 albino cory cat
1 juvi true SAE
6 neon tetras
2 (possibly 4) amano shrimp but they hardly ever come out during the day


----------

